

Show HN: Redirect stdout to EtherPad - simonmaddox
https://github.com/o2Labs/etherpad-stream

======
kordless
One use of this which came to mind is tailing log files or watching the
ongoing output of a process.

Are there any limits on how big a pad can get? Are there issues with scrolling
when the content gets to the bottom? I haven't run EtherPad in a while, so
don't remember.

There's a project called Log.io (<http://logio.org:8998/>) which does
streaming and scrolling for events which ends up feeling a bit similar. Not
sure if you can pipe stdout to it though.

Very interesting!

------
sokrates
Strictly speaking, this redirects its stdin to EtherPad.

If you pipe something into it, the first command's stdout will become this
script's stdin.

------
odilontalk
Can i use screen command with EtherPad too ?

Would be nice sharing a terminal session on the web with others.

~~~
gcr
You could at least hack something like that up. From within screen, yu should
be able to type C-a H to begin logging to the `screenlog.0` file.

From another terminal, you can then do something like tail -f screenlog.0 |
etherpad mypad

Also, look into the ttyrec and script commands

The limitations: The screen method won't follow you across screens and it
won't interpret ansi escape codes

------
js4all
Great idea and it is HN-worthy. Thanks for sharing.

------
yuvadam
I thought I'd browse the source code and find a cool tool that does this using
basic unix commands and syscalls. But then:

    
    
        #!/usr/bin/env node
    

_facepalm_. And since the code uses an etherpad dependency, it is completely
trivial. How is this HN-worthy?

~~~
cdata
How is this comment HN worthy? It brings no valuable knowledge to the
discussion, and discourages the sharing of novel ideas. The code may be
trivial, but the idea certainly is not.

